# Nächste Runde: ´93er Zaskar



## epic2006 (23. August 2011)

So, nach längerer Aufbaupause geht´s in die nächste Runde, ein 93er Zaskar steht an. Der Rahmen stammt hier aus dem Forum und fand nach etwas Überredungskunst und einer sehr netten Kommunikation den Weg zu mir, vielen vielen Dank dafür!




erstmal wohnt er im Wohnzimmer, bis das Wetter schlechter wird, dann gehts in den Spa-Bereich




Mehr gibt es wie gesagt bei schlechtem Wetter, derweil wird das Xizang noch etwas geknechtet.

Ach so, es wird natürlich wieder ein langweiliger Aufbau

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (23. August 2011)

Freue mich schon!

Langweilig = schwarze Sattelstütze und Vorbau? Dein bb Rahmen würden aber auch Elox vertragen - überlege es Dir...

Im Suchen-Thread hast Du ja schon verraten, dass eine komplette 1993er Gruppe drankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. August 2011)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Polieren.


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Im Suchen-Thread hast Du ja schon verraten, dass eine komplette 1993er Gruppe drankommt.



Pläne ändern sich. Eine ´93er Gruppe auf jeden Fall, aber welche? Oder doch keine ganze Gruppe? 

Morgen schau ich mal was noch so an CNC-Zeug rumliegt. Elox ist nicht so meins, ich bin eher der Typ der Grautöne bevorzugt, depressives Steingrau über fröhliches Mausgrau bis hin zu freundlichem Schwarz....


----------



## pago79 (23. August 2011)

Endlich hat er wieder was zum basteln
Bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob es wegen der Obhut im Wohnzimmer zu differenzen mit der Regierung kommt.
Wobei, kannst ihn ja immer zu den Wochenenden verstecken...


Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2011)

Die Regierung weilt am Regierungssitz am Starnberger See, von daher kein Problem. Es wurde auch ein Konsens geschlossen, da aus Reihen der Opposition scharfe Kritik an der restriktiven Fuhrparkregelung der Regierung laut wurde. Es wurde vereinbart, Teile des oppositionellen Fuhrparks in einen Nachbarstaat auszulagern, da geht es heute Nachmittag hin, quasi ins Spa der GT´s. Bedingung der Lockerung war allerdings ein Finanzausgleich, damit sich der strapazierte Haushalt wieder regenerieren kann und drastische Sparmaßnahmen ausbleiben. Somit werden gewalttätige Willenskundgebungen der Regierung von vornherein unterbunden. Ein weiterer Zug zur Machtergreifung

Ich klingel heute Abend mal durch, es besteht Bedarf an einem Tauschgeschäft und einem Informationsaustausch. Jetzt penn ich erstmal, hatte Nachtschicht, nachher gehts auf eine Beschaffungsfahrt nach Wolfratshausen, die gesamte Lenggrieser Bikekellercomunity rückt aus.

Ach so, Gewicht des Ganzen:           *2068g*               heavy duty halt.


----------



## pago79 (24. August 2011)

Eine vorgreifende Haushaltskonsolidierung ist natürlich eine vortreffliche Verhandlungsbasis zur weiterführenden legitimierung einer Aufentaltsgenehmigung....


----------



## Lapper22 (25. August 2011)

ich freu mich auf den aufbau! war in meiner jugend ein traum

viel spaß dabei

gruß sven


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2011)

Heute kam noch ein fehlendes Teil:



der Mordsdrumgrashupfa hat sich da irgendwie eingeschlichen...94er Flite in quasi neu für günstig aus der Bucht, so ein Glück muss man haben!

Viele Teile liegen ja nun schon rum, fest steht auf jeden Fall, dass eine MAG 21 reinkommt, auch ich spüre, dass ich älter werde.

Es stehen auch zwei XT730/732 LRS bereit, einmal mit polierten und einmal mit dunklen Campa Atec. Welcher reinkommt muss ich nach dem Polieren mal schaun, je nach dem ob Skinwalls oder schwarze Reifen.

Selbiges Problem beim Lenker, ich tendiere fast zu einem Hardcoreaufbau mit Alumilight DH Lenker und groben, breiten, klassischen Reifen. Wenn filigran, dann lägen da noch Sakae Ti und Controltech Lenker.

So viel Sand und keine Förmchen.... äh Ideen. Ich glaube, dass wird eine wilde Rumsteckerei der Komponenten....

Steuersatz steht auch noch offen, A-Head oder Schraub, für beides hätt ich Gabelkronen, sowie die Frage nach der Marke, CaneCreek, King oder XT736, letzterer wäre vorhanden.

Schaltgeraffel wird wohl erstmal XT735/736, da ich da das meiste schon liegen habe. Langfrristig schwebt mir alerdings ein XC Pro Aufbau vor, analog zum Virage.


----------



## epic2006 (1. September 2011)

So, huete Nachmittag war erstmal schleifen angesagt. Nach den ersten Polierversuchen hat sich gezeigt, dass es doch das große Programm braucht.

600er Nassschliff:



dann noch ein Versuch mit 1000er, Schleifpaste und zwei weiteren flüsssigen Polierhilfen:



noch nicht sooo zufriedenstellend. Mit der Beule muss ich nochmal zum Beulendoktor, mein Auto hat er ja nach dem letzten Hagel auch wieder hinbekommen. Mal schauen was er dazu sagt.

Morgen wird der Rest geschliffen.

Gute Nacht derweil.


----------



## ad-mh (1. September 2011)

Beulendoktor bei Alu? Da hänge ich mich mal dran. Berichte mal.
Der Winter naht auch bei mir.

Du beginnst mit 600er nass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (1. September 2011)

Alu geht grundsätzlich zu ziehen. Mein Auto hat es ziemlich derb erwischt gehabt, Haube/Klappe/Kotflügel sind da auch aus Alu, wenn auch deutlich dünneres Material. Ging ohne Probleme.

Zum Schleifen nehm ich 600er, das reicht in der Regel. Bei groben Macken auch gerne mal eine feine Feile und 320er Nasspapier. Das 600er macht halt keine tiefen Riefen, die geschliffene Oberfläche ist gleichmäßig matt, so lässt sich der Rahmen auch ohne Polierbock wieder auf Hochglanz bringen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (1. September 2011)

Die Materialdicke dürfte in dem Bereich ungefähr bei 2mm liegen. 
Ich würde die Beule ehrlich gesagt drin lassen. Das Material hat sich einmal verformt, und bei Alu bin ich mit der Rückverformbarkeit immer etwas skeptisch. Liegt auch ganz subjektiv daran dass ich mir Flachbänder wenns schnell gehen muss einfach abbreche. 
Mit nem Autodach ist das imo nicht vergleichbar, da dort die Stabilität so gut wie nicht von der Haut kommt, die dient lediglich als Plane damits nicht reinregnet. Ausserdem ist das Blech kein Rohr. 

Georg kann da sicher mehr zu sagen..


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2011)

Bin gespannt!
Solltest du was von den Klebern brauchen können, melde dich einfach.


----------



## epic2006 (1. September 2011)

Decals sind geordert, einzig der "Handmade in USA" für die Kettenstrebe fehlt, evtl könntest Du da wieder aushelfen? Müsste mal schaun was ich zum Tauschen habe.

Über Nacht waren das Psyclone und das Zaskar alleine im Keller und irgendwie haben sie sich vermehrt:



die beiden Kleinen sind vom Joe, meiner Werkstatt WG.


Heute wurde auf jeden Fall weiter geschliffen und poliert:




und schon mal zusammengesteckt was mir zu dem Rahmen einfiel:



Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden. Die Gabel bleibt auf jeden Fall (zumindest das Modell) genau wie Vorbau und Stütze, bei der Bereifung hätt ich noch dunkle Atek mit WTB Veloziraptor Skinwalls in 2.1 zur Auswahl. 

Bei den Komponenten muss ich für das Endergebnis noch etwas sammeln, Kurbel und UW wären schon vorhanden, fehlen noch das SW und das Zeug für an den Lenker. Mir schwebt da ja immer noch eine XC Pro vor. Bremsen hätt ich noch FRO zur Hand.

Zu den Beulen: ich denke die bleiben, sofern sie sich nicht durch Klebetechnik ziehen lassen. Etwas aufschweißen oder ein Spotter kommen nicht in Frage. Nach dem Polieren fallen sie auch nicht mehr so ins Auge, zumal sich einige Kratzer nicht haben rausschleifen lassen (zu faul) und eine NOS-Optik auch nie zur Debatte stand.

Nun mal her mit euren Vorschlägen und Ideen, ich bin mir sicher, dass ein schöner, funktioneller Kompromiss bei rauskommt, der mir am Ende natürlich gefallen muss.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (1. September 2011)

Kommt schon sehr gut
Dreh mal den Lenker noch ein klitze nach vorn, dann wird es noch Augenfreundlicher...
Laufräder mußt halt probieren.
Die Kurbel paßt unerwarteter Weise, gar nicht so schlecht.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2011)

"Handmade in USA"-Decals hab ich leider nicht.
Kurbel, SW und UW passen recht gut ins Bild, ebenso wie die Laufräder. Was aber arg ins Auge sticht, ist die Front; dieser Lenker....auch die Spacer unter der Mutter sind nicht ganz so das wahre. Das etwas seltsame Erscheinungsbild des Sattels schieb ich mal einfacherweise auf dessen Neigung. Just my 2cent, du weißt ja am besten was du dir wie vorstellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (1. September 2011)

ne hs22 würde bestimmt richtig gut kommen

schaut aber echt schon gut aus!

viel spaß noch beim weiteren aufbau.

gruß sven


----------



## Onegear (3. September 2011)

Ich muss ja als RF-Fan gestehen, dass die Kurbel einfach passt. Schwarze Blätter würden den Kontrast sogar noch erhöhen zum Rahmen. Die Turbine soll aber schon mit 3 Blättern gefahren werden oder?! Falls nicht, dann wenigstens Alibi-KB innen, sonst aua! 

Aber das weißt du ja bestimmt eh alles schon 

PS: 18" isser oder?


----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2011)

Jupp, 18". Und dreifach ist Pflicht, bei uns ist es recht steil. Schwarze Blätter sowieso, ich hatte nur grad keine, ist aber auch schon erledigt (Beschaffung). 

Hydraulik nein danke, die Zugführung taugt mir überhaupt nicht und meine Cantis haben mich bisher immer eingebremst, meistens. 

Danke für die Gedankengänge,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. September 2011)

So, lange genug Pause gehabt. Heute wurde es royal:





der kommt rein, Aheadkrone für eine der MAGs ist auch schon da, Vorbau ist auf dem Weg aus dem Heimatland des Rahmens. Kurbel bleibt auch, Kettenblätter werden wohl Stronglight, da ich es nicht über´s Herz bringe da schwarze Schimano XT dranzuschrauben. Die Hülsen für das kleine KB sind durch einen Tausch zu mir gekommen, vielen Dank dafür an Cleiende!

Beim LRS bin ich mir immer noch nicht schlüssig, der mit den Skinwallreifen steht daheim und ich vergess ihn jedes Mal mit in die Werkstatt zu nehmen.

Immerhin hab ich jetzt dank eines Zulaufs an anderer Stelle die gewünschten Bremshebel, XC Pro mit champagnerfarbenen Griffen, fehlen noch die 8fach Daumenschalter und das SW.

Griffe kommen übrigens die orischinalen AME Grips drauf.

Hätte ich mal Zeit und wieder einen funktionsfähigen linken Daumen, wär´s quasi fast annähernd erstmal provisorisch denk ich fertig, oder so...naja, alles eine Frage der Zeit.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2011)

was fürne kassette willst du mit dem 8fach xc-pro daumi schalten?


----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2011)

XT 737 oder M900, funktioniert auf dem Virage auch einwandfrei...naja, nach einiger Einstellfrickelei...

Ja, Daumis sind auch gefunden, fehlt nur noch das Schaltwerk, aber da tut sich auch schon was.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (23. September 2011)

So, wieder ein wenig montiert (lassen, Hand ist immer noch nicht fit)





Schaut mit Aheadsteuersatz+Spacer+0°Vorbau schon stimmiger aus. Decals sind auch angekommen, vielen Dank an Thomas! XC-Pro Daumis sind auch da und montiert, jetzt geht die Bremshebelumsteckerei los, schwarze TechLite ans Virage und die XC-Pro ans Zaskar, jetzt fehlt noch das Schaltwerk und es wär eigentlich fast quasi fertig.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee für den Sattelstützenschnellspanner? Irgendwas das zum Thema grobes Gerät passt. Ich bin da leider sehr einfallslos.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (23. September 2011)

Hope


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. September 2011)

hope. aber die alte version. die neue version gefällt mir nicht

http://www.cycle-world.co.uk/products.php?plid=m3b0s364p3478

oder halt ne salsa sattelklemme

http://www.bike24.com/p12370.html


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. September 2011)

Salsa, super zu Bedienen, hab ich am Ridgeback.
Aber wenn dann die:
http://www.bike24.com/p12369.html
Die anderen sind Schellen ohne Schnellspanner.
Und natürlich Eloxiert, damit doch wenigstens ein bisschen Farbe ans Bike kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (23. September 2011)

Ich habe auch ne Salsa genommen für mein Zassi. Zwar ohne Schnellspanner, aber die passen super finde ich! Sind ja auch als Neuteil einigermaßen time-correct


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2011)

Ok, dann halt eine Salsa, eloxiert natürlich. In schwarz

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Quen (24. September 2011)

Hey Gerrit,

genau die hätte ich abzugeben, 32er Durchmesser, passt die?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2011)

Servus Sebastian,

muss ich mal messen (precisionmade in america   ), aber ich denke eher 31,8, da der UW selbiges Maß hat. Du bekommst Montag Abend eine PN wenns so lang Zeit hat. 

Danke derweil, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Janikulus (24. September 2011)

31.8 gibt es glaube ich nicht bei Salsa. Aber ich habe eine 32er am Xizang und das passt perfekt.


----------



## Onegear (24. September 2011)

Ich habe auch die 32er am 95er Zassi. Die passt saugend perfekt (allerdings ist mein Rahmen nicht ballburnished, sondern lackiert). 32mm wird bei Salsa als passende Klemme für 31,8mm Sitzrohre empfohlen. Das evtl. vorhandene Spiel wird mMn beim Anziehen der Schraube eliminiert.

Ich kann sie aber auch innen nochmal nachmessen mitm digi-Messschieber an 3 oder 4 Stellen. Vllt. resultieren die 32mm eher aus einer verquerten inch-Umrechnung der Amerikaner...


----------



## epic2006 (25. September 2011)

Ich denke, das würde schon passen, mess aber lieber noch mal. Bei den älteren Amibuden und -teilen (darf man das hier sagen?) ist ja Maßhaltigkeit eher Glückssache, ein paar Zehntel hin oder her, da hat sich scheinbar niemand was gesch*ssen...


----------



## epic2006 (29. September 2011)

So, Sattelklemme ist gefunden, wenn auch leihweise und ohne Schnellspanner, danke Joe. Ein bischen was ist auch passiert, qualitativ hervorragende, passgenaue Decals sind die Tage angekommen, danke Tom, und heute verbappt worden:




















und es fehlt noch ein:



XC Pro ist das Material der Wahl, wer noch hat und abgeben kÃ¶nnte/mÃ¶chte  Danke!!!

Was noch ansteht: 
# SW besorgen, hinbauen, einstellen.
# Zug fÃ¼r die HR-Bremse noch ummodeln ist hintenraus zu kurz und die HÃ¼lle vorne ist zu lang
# Tune WÃ¼rger in 31,8 und schwarz irgendwo abgreifen (nicht fÃ¼r 50,-â¬ bei HiBike)
# ein paar Schrauben austauschen -> Titan
# andere KettenblÃ¤tter, mir schwebt da 2fach (24/38) mit Bashring vor
# irgendwann mal einen XC Pro MD Laufradsatz aufbauen

Morgen mach ich dann nochmal Bilder mit Skinwalls, ich hatte keine Lust den Kram runterzutragen.

Teileliste: Rahmen GT Zaskar 10/93, Gabel RS MAG21, shifter/Bremshebel XC Pro MD, Umwerfer XC Comp, Bremsen FRO mit KoolStop, LRS XT 730/732 (mit 8fach Freilauf) mit Campa Atek und Sapim Race Speichen (2.0-1.8-20) DT Alunippel, Kassette XTR M900, Steuersatz King, Kurbel RaceFace Forged, KB Shimano SG X, Vorbau/StÃ¼tze Controltech, Lenker Answer Alumilite DH, Griffe AME, Sattel Flite Titanium (93), Flaschenhalter Ringle H2O, Reifen IRC Mythos XC II Kevlar 2.1 F/R

Kritik, Anregungen, alles willkommen.

GruÃ, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. September 2011)

Bist Du Dir da mit der Zugführung der hinteren Bremse sicher, das es so richtig ist?
Ich meine das da vom hinteren Gegenhalter unter den Oberrohr zu den Gegenhalter an der Strebe eine Zughülle gehört und nicht ein Liner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (29. September 2011)

Da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Eine Zughülle passt weder in die Führung am Oberrohr, noch in die Umlenkung am Sitzrohr. Die Zughülle würde quasi auf der Führung/dem Umlenker nur aufliegen. Macht im Sinne dieser Konstruktion keinen Sinn / würde keinen Vorteil bringen, ausser evtl ein bischen weniger Reibung. Da ich aber kräftige Hände und die Bremsen ebensolche Rückstellfedern haben juckt mich das mit der Reibung nicht.

Hier noch die Konstruktion am Virage, selbes Prinzip und das war ab Werk so:



hatte ich mir nämlich vor dem Zerlegen ganz genau angeschaut...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## devil-lime (29. September 2011)

Hi Gerrit
Unglaublich, was du aus dem Rahmen gemacht hast, ich bin tief beeindruckt.
Mein Winterprojekt kommt auch bald ins Haus, auch GT,aber mehr wird nicht verraten...
Viel Spass damit!
Grüße Karsten


----------



## epic2006 (29. September 2011)

Danke für die Blumen Karsten! Nun, das Ergebnis war ich Dir wohl schuldig, nachdem Du Dich verständlicherweise ja schon etwas winden musstest den Rahmen herzugeben.

Spaß werd ich damit haben, ganz sicher. Und lange glänzen wird er wohl auch nicht, leider. Aber es ist halt ein FAHR-Rad. Der Verzicht auf NOS-Teile hat leider auch diesmal nicht komplett hingehauen, Bremsen, Bremshebel, LRS und Sattel haben hier das erste Mal ein Fahrrad erlebt....und demnächst die erste Fangopackung


----------



## pago79 (29. September 2011)

Sehr schön geworden
Die Idee mit dem Bash find ich gut.
Bei den Reifen würde mir eine Smoke/Dart Kombi besser gefallen, da die etwas fetter wirken als die IRC.

Das Setup dürfte für den nächsten Harzbesuch genau richtig sein...


Gruß
Lars


----------



## tomasius (29. September 2011)

Sehr schön! 

Kritik: 

Punkt 1: Die obere Schraube des Control Tech ist rostig.

Punkt 2: Die blaue Zugführung durch eine schwarze ersetzen.

Punkt 3: Die silbernen RF Kurbeln passen gar nicht! (Im Tausch biete ich dir meine mehrfach überlackierten RF an. Derzeit sind sie gold. )

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (29. September 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> # ein paar Schrauben austauschen -> Titan





schwarze Zugführung hab ich, irgendwo.....

Kurbeltausch...polier Deine und wir kommen evtl. ins Geschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (29. September 2011)

> Kurbeltausch...polier Deine und wir kommen evtl. ins Geschäft



Dem will ich mich ja gerade durch den Tausch entziehen. 

Tom


----------



## Splatter666 (29. September 2011)

Moin!

Ich würd meine Polierte gegen deine tauschen 







[/url][/IMG]

Bisher sehr schick geworden, dein Zaskar 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. September 2011)

ich hoffe, ich bekomme meinen rahmen auch so schön hin


----------



## tomasius (29. September 2011)

@splatter666:

So will ich meine RF auch haben!!! 

Hast du die von Hand poliert?

Tom


----------



## Splatter666 (29. September 2011)

Moin!

Die hab ich schon vorpoliert bekommen und dann nochmal mit Autosol per Hand auf Hochglanz gebracht; hatte aber auch schonmal eine abgebeizt und dann poliert; sah genauso aus, war bloß krumm, was ich erst nach dem Polieren auf der ersten Testfahrt bemerkt hab 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Bullfighter (30. September 2011)

Hallo
Ich möchte meine RF Kurbel auch gern polieren aber das einzige was mich davon abhält ist; 
das ich nicht weis wo ich neue Decals herbekommen kann, 
hat jemand von euch eine Idee?
MfG


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2011)

Am besten hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=77925&highlight=Decals+f%FCr+alle mal anfragen, evtl hat ja jemand repros.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Splatter666 (30. September 2011)

Moin Gerrit,

Tausch oder kein Tausch? Hab mir den Bravado von Tom gegönnt und da würde deine Elox-Variante besser in den Aufbauplan passen, als meine Polierte...
Daten meiner Kurbel: 175mm, Standard-LK, keine Blutrinne

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tomasius (30. September 2011)

@bullfighter: 





> dass ich nicht weiß wo ich neue Decals herbekommen kann



... ich hätte da eine Idee! 

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2011)

Ich würde meine Kurbel gerne behalten, nicht böse sein. Daten wären ausserdem 180, Standart mit Blutrinne.

So, ich hab mich seit gestern intensiv mit dem Suntourthema auseinandergesetzt, so ein LRS muss her. Daher meine Suche:

Suntour XC Pro MD 8fach Nabe und eine XC Pro VR Nabe, beide in 36 Loch und nicht zu verbraucht, gerne auch neu. Wenn eine Powerflow Kassette dabei ist, schadet es sicher nicht.

Danke, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (1. Oktober 2011)

Leider nur 7fach... (kennst du bestimmt schon)

http://www.mtb-kult.de/suntour-xc-pro-md-microdrive-naben-36l-neu.html


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

der Aufbau mit XC Pro gefällt mir sehr gut! Endlich mal nicht komplett XTR... 

Die Race Face mag mir jedoch nicht gefallen. Hier wäre ich für XC Pro oder testweise eine schwarze Race Face.

Kannst du den Lenker noch gegen einen gerade tauschen oder ist der Riser gesetzt?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (1. Oktober 2011)

Der Riseer ist gesetzt. So CC-Feilen mit gradem Lenker hab ich schon bzw sind im Aufbau, da wollte ich was für´s Grobe oder für entspanntes, spaßiges umernanderfahren. Eine XC Pro Kurbel mit Blättern liegt noch rum und wird bei Zeiten mal rangesteckt. Ich tendiere allerdings eher zur Race Face, da die den groben Charakter irgendwie unterstreicht.

XTR, was ist das? Hab ich nicht ein Rad mit aufgebaut, derzeit....

Die MD Naben hab ich schon entdeckt, da bin ich grad am recherchieren und rechnen welche die günstigste Variante ist...das Budget muss ja auch beachtet werden.

Ich reich später noch Bilder mit Skinwalls nach, hab´s endlich geschafft dass endlich mal alle Teile an einem Ort sind.

Bis später, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (5. Oktober 2011)

So, Bilder mit Skinwalls gibt es doch nicht, hab ich irgendwie gelöscht und ich schlurr die Kiste jetzt nicht nochmal vor die Tür.

Dafür kam heute das erste LRS-Puzzleteil an, der Freilaufspender:





nun warte ich noch auf den Nabenkörperspender und die Felgen, ist beides schon auf dem Weg, ebenso wie die 8fach MD Kassetten.

Es wird berichtet...


----------



## epic2006 (7. Oktober 2011)

Weiter geht´s mit Rollmaterial, heute kamen diese hübschen Felgen an:





und das lang erwartete Schaltwerk für günstig aus den USA:





letzteres braucht noch intensive Zuwendung mit Politur und Dremel, sollte dann aber wieder chick sein.

Bis zum nächsten Paket, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (11. Oktober 2011)

So, das nächste Teil des Nabenpuzzels, die richtigen Nabenkörper:









Nu werd ich die Tage die beiden HR-Naben mal so zusammenstricken, dass zusammenkommt was zusammenkommen soll, damit ich die Speichen bestellen kann.

Es wird berichtet.


----------



## epic2006 (16. Oktober 2011)

So, heute hab ich mal ne kleine Runde gedreht, derzeit noch mit XT-LRS, aber für den Gesamteindruck ein paar Bilder:

















Euch noch einen schönen Abend, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2011)

Recht nett! 








































































Schön, schlicht, perfekt! Dafür gibt es von mir 

Aber die Bilder könnten noch "knackiger" sein. 







Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich meine RF Kurbeln nun auch entlackt und poliert habe. Danke nochmal für dein Angebot, ich hätte es annehmen sollen. 

Tom


----------



## pago79 (17. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil geworden

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Blumen! Die Fotos hab ich beim Classicwettbewerb eingestellt, da ist Nachbearbeiten nicht erlaubt...und irgendwie sollte ich meine Kameralinse mal reinigen...

Wenn der LRS fertig ist gibts nochmal Abschlussbilder. Der Verender lässt mich leider grad mit dem Suntourwerkzeug hängen...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Maternus (19. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Zaskar!


----------



## Quen (30. Oktober 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Die Fotos hab ich beim Classicwettbewerb eingestellt, da ist Nachbearbeiten nicht erlaubt...und irgendwie sollte ich meine Kameralinse mal reinigen...
> 
> Wenn der LRS fertig ist gibts nochmal Abschlussbilder. Der Verender lässt mich leider grad mit dem Suntourwerkzeug hängen...
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



OT: was für ein Spezialwerkzeug wird denn benötigt um den Freilauf bei den Suntournaben umzubauen?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (30. Oktober 2011)

Zum Wechsel zwischen den Naben braucht man nur einen 10er Inbus, um den Freilauf an sich zu zerlegen (Grease Guard system austauschen) benötigt man so einen 2-Nasen Abzieher und den hab ich leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Quen (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info!

Wieso musst/möchtest du das GG austauschen? Deine Naben haben doch auch GG!? Oder gibt's da einen Unterschied zwischen 7 und 8 fach?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## cleiende (30. Oktober 2011)

Und eine Seegerringzange tut es nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2011)

@christoph: wie sieht so etwas aus? Das Teil kenn ich bestimmt, nur der Name sagt mir grad nix....

@sebastian: Ich habe einen Freilauf einer Comp-Nabe auf einen Pro Nabenkörper gebaut, da die Pro 8-fach teurer sind als eine komplette Comp mit 8-fach zusätzlich als Ausschuss. Die Comp haben aber kein GG und wenn man die Möglichkeit schon hat, will man sie ja auch nutzen....Das Innenleben scheint gleich zu sein, nur eben das Teil auf das die Kassette kommt ist bei 8-fach etwas länger.

Ich glaube ich konnte das Prinzip nicht vermitteln (komm grad aus der Nachtschicht) und werde daher die Tage mal Fotos einstellen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> wie sieht so etwas aus? Das Teil kenn ich bestimmt, nur der Name sagt mir grad nix....



Christoph meint so etwas:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherungsringzange


----------



## cleiende (31. Oktober 2011)

Genau!
"Seegerring" weil die Fa. Seeger die Dinger en masse unters Volk bringt und hier in der Nähe sitzt.


----------



## argh (10. November 2011)

Gerrit, das Rad sieht echt toll aus. Nachdem Lars mein Karakoram wieder lenkbar gemacht hat, könnten wir für´s kommende Jahr eine GT-Ausfahrt ins Auge fassen.

Wenn weitere Horrormeldungen ausbleiben. Sonst wird das nix.


----------



## epic2006 (11. November 2011)

Cool, ich werde dann eine kleine Fuhrparkauswahl mitbringen, Termin wär Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.

Momentan warte ich noch auf die Powerflow-Kassetten, die sind immer noch auf dem Weg über den Teich....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2011)

Angekommen:





ich darf ja über Beamte nicht schimpfen da ich auch zu der Gattung gehöre, aber die Bearbeitungszeit beim Zoll war gigantisch (3 Wochen). Nu werd ich die Woche mal montieren und in dem Zuge auch mal die XC-Pro Kurbel draufschrauben.

Es wird berichtet, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (14. November 2011)

Du hast den Fehler im System doch schon selbst erkannt.
Wenn der Beamte etwas bearbeiten soll...
Bei artfremden tätigkeiten tut man sich halt gern a biserl schwehr.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## dr.juggles (23. November 2011)

wunderschöner aufbau gerrit 

fast wie im katalog. (ja ich mag die katalogaufbauten!)


----------



## lolsen (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich das so sehe: Evtl. wäre eine silberne Kurbel mit schwarzen KB an meinem Avalanche doch nicht so schlecht. Falls Du die RaceFace abgeben willst ... meld dich


----------

